# How new drivers see flat rate surge



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Hurry up and get there before they cancel on you!!!


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Not a new driver but I find that I have been earning more with dollar surge than with multiplier surge. I have been going for short rides in the city during surge. Sure, on the long rides I earn less but it's made up with the short rides. I've even set the destination filter to guarantee me short trips at bar close. Pool rides also help me because of the surge for each passenger


----------

